# Any Fried food recipes?



## i Love food (Aug 13, 2011)

I love fried food, and i enjoy it, but i haven't found any good recipes. Do you have any of your fried food recipes to share? 

Thank You.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2011)

What fried foods do you like/want to cook?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2011)

Broad question is Broad. . .

I mean, you can seriously fry anything. . .cheese, vegetables, proteins, fruit, candy bars, shoes. . .anything.


----------



## Josie1945 (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## i Love food (Aug 14, 2011)

I Would love to cook something that is Deep-fried. Example: Fried bacon , Fried Broccoli. And other stuff. 

Thank You


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 14, 2011)

Any favorite ingredients (chicken, broccoli, bacon, cheddar?) or does anything go? I mean, if someone had a great recipe for deep fried squid in ink sauce would that work (I don't, just throwing it out as an example) or are there specific things you like deep fried? Hmm, I wonder if it's possible to make rutabaga fries....


----------



## i Love food (Aug 14, 2011)

My Favorite is bacon. And popcorn nuggets

thank you


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm at work right now but I'll see what I can find when I get home. I'm pretty sure I have a recipe for popcorn chicken.


----------



## i Love food (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank You purple.alien.giraffe


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fresh Mozzarella balls are good just floured, dipped in egg wash then rolled in panko. Deep fried and served with pesto and ripe tomato slices or rocket.

I also like making a mix of thinly sliced beets, carrots, sweet potato, parsnips and butternut and frying them like crisps.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2011)

Basic rule of thumb: Flour, egg wash, breadcrumb.

Panko for a more crisp breading.

Plain Cornstarch for a super light, crispy breading

Tempura is a wet batter. Keep it ice cold. Most common with Asian deep frying

with those simple guidelines, you can fry anything, even squid ink. . .Freeze ink, double batter, freeze, fry.


----------



## i Love food (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank You for the advise 

Thank You


----------



## Timothy (Aug 14, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> ...you can seriously fry anything...shoes...anything.


 
Ahhhh, I see you've met my first wife!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 14, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> Fresh Mozzarella balls are good just floured, dipped in egg wash then rolled in panko. Deep fried and served with pesto and ripe tomato slices or rocket.


 
Hey, wait....my cat is named Rocket!

Run Rocket....RUN!


----------



## chopper (Aug 14, 2011)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Fresh Mozzarella balls are good just floured, dipped in egg wash then rolled in panko. Deep fried and served with pesto and ripe tomato slices or rocket.
> 
> I also like making a mix of thinly sliced beets, carrots, sweet potato, parsnips and butternut and frying them like crisps.



Rocket???


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2011)

chopper said:


> Rocket???




Arugula


----------



## Thejosue (Aug 14, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> I'm at work right now but I'll see what I can find when I get home. I'm pretty sure I have a recipe for popcorn chicken.



I wan it if you find it


----------



## chopper (Aug 14, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Arugula



Thanks.


----------



## Damien (Aug 14, 2011)

Pan fried fish.. Walleye, Trout or Salmon..

-Damien


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2011)

CLICK HERE


----------



## eager (Aug 14, 2011)

Fried vanilla ice.

Make a nice ball of vanilla ice, dip it in egg-white (well stirred one) than in to smashed hazelnuts and grinded cornflakes. back in the egg-white and again back in the smashed hazelnuts. Put it in to a very good freezer until it's completely frozen. (you could repeat the previous step)

prepare some caramel sauce. caster sugar caramelise butter in at last moment to cool it down. (or some recipe with cream)

Get the deep fryer at 175 degrees Celsius throw the vanilla balls in  until done (15-20 sec). If the fryer is too small increase the temperature, because once you drop it in the temperature will drop.

caramel on top

et voila!

P.s the idea is of course to fry the outside and not the inside  And be a bit careful you don't overcook because pure liquid in the fryer is the very last thing you want.


----------



## i Love food (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank You So much eager I will try it if i have time

Thank You


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 15, 2011)

Deep fried bacon?  Bacon deep fries itself in it's own grease.   For other stuff get a big pot of oil, heat it to 350°,  start frying the stuff you think you would like to taste as a fried food.  Keep notes so you know which are your favorites.  I would suggest not frying a batch of donuts after frying a batch of fried fish.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldvine said:


> I would suggest not frying a batch of donuts after frying a batch of fried fish.


GACK!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 15, 2011)

Oldvine said:


> Deep fried bacon?  Bacon deep fries itself in it's own grease.   For other stuff get a big pot of oil, heat it to 350°,  start frying the stuff you think you would like to taste as a fried food.  Keep notes so you know which are your favorites.  I would suggest not frying a batch of donuts after frying a batch of fried fish.




No, not pan fried, but deep fried bacon, it has been a trend for a while now:

*brought to you by the fine makers of Lipitor


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> No, not pan fried, but deep fried bacon, it has been a trend for a while now:
> 
> *brought to you by the fine makers of Lipitor


 
I think bypass surgery is going for about $80,000 USD right now.

Let's see....that works out to how much per/pound of deep-fried stuff?

Ha! Live it up! I did! And I have the zipper to prove it!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

chopper said:


> Rocket???



Arugula or Timothy's cat lol!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I think bypass surgery is going for about $80,000 USD right now.
> 
> Let's see....that works out to how much per/pound of deep-fried stuff?
> 
> Ha! Live it up! I did! And I have the zipper to prove it!



I just snorted Cayenne Tea up my nose from laughter , not cool 
My mom calls it her zipper too.

Send a message to Rocket for me, here kitty kitty


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> No, not pan fried, but deep fried bacon, it has been a trend for a while now:
> 
> *brought to you by the fine makers of Lipitor




The Lipitor costs much more per pound...trust me.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 15, 2011)

That's why my bets on bacon. If you eat enough, you should stay pretty lubed up!


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

TATTRAT said:


> That's why my bets on bacon. If you eat enough, you should stay pretty lubed up!


 
 Yeah, let me know how that works out for you, ok?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

They are deep frying BUTTER at the Iowa State Fair!  Whole sticks!  Paula Dean would go nuts!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> They are deep frying BUTTER at the Iowa State Fair!  Whole sticks!  Paula Dean would go nuts!



Do they use it for something or eat it as is? That's just wrong


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> They are deep frying BUTTER at the Iowa State Fair! Whole sticks! Paula Dean would go nuts!


 
They should serve it with a gun. Fast, slow, either will getcha.


----------



## i Love food (Aug 15, 2011)

I once fried paula deen's recipe: fried butter balls. The recipe says that cream the butter and cream cheese and add salt and pepper i added salt too much and it ended up salty 

thank you


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 15, 2011)

i Love food said:


> I once fried paula deen's recipe: fried butter balls. The recipe says that cream the butter and cream cheese and add salt and pepper i added salt too much and it ended up salty
> 
> thank you


Thats a pity, was it to salty to eat?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> Do they use it for something or eat it as is? That's just wrong



I think it's on a stick, and they eat it as is.  Can you imagine?  A friend posted a pic of the fair stand on her FB page, and a local news program showed a guy frying it.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I think it's on a stick, and they eat it as is. Can you imagine?


 
I guess if the ratio of breading to butter was right, I could eat it. It would have to be tiny butter ball and large coating of breading. A mouthful of butter would gag me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Timothy, Chef Munky, Andy M. and I should be the judges giving out points for Best Heart Attack of 2011.  Are we getting points for funniest?


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I think Timothy, Chef Munky, Andy M. and I should be the judges giving out points for Best Heart Attack of 2011.  Are we getting points for funniest?



Yikes!  Heart attacks all around???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes!  Heart attacks all around???



We just know the most about it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> We just know the most about it.



Phew.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Phew.



But, I foresee many coming to pass if everyone starts eating deep fried bacon and butter.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, I foresee many coming to pass if everyone starts eating deep fried bacon and butter.


 
Let's see if I remember the lines I used to say....

1. The Doctor says my cholesterol is just fine.

2. I've eaten this way all my life so far and had no problems.

3. I eat lots of healthy stuff too.

4. I'm not eating like a damn rabbit.

5. There isn't any history of heart problems in my family.

6. If it kills me, I don't really care. I'm living the way I want to!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Let's see if I remember the lines I used to say....
> 
> 1. The Doctor says my cholesterol is just fine.
> 
> ...



7. My Great Grandmother died at 104 eating like this.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 7. My Great Grandmother died at 104 eating like this.


 
8. AND she smoked 4 packs a day for 60 years!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> 8. AND she smoked 4 packs a day for 60 years!



Shoot!  You mean I'll have to stop doing all that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 15, 2011)

Timothy said:


> 8. AND she smoked 4 packs a day for 60 years!



How did you know???


----------



## Timothy (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Shoot! You mean I'll have to stop doing all that?


 
It's either that or we install da zippa!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

Timothy said:
			
		

> It's either that or we install da zippa!



YKK?  (most popular zipper). Oh, wait, not medical grade.


----------

